# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Formula Windsurfing - HOW?!

## Benutzername

hallo an alle!

htte ein paar fragen rund ums formula windsurfen. wo liegt die wirkliche gleitgrenze bei 75kg und aktuellem material? ich wrd gern ab 10kn aufs wasser damit und natrlich gleiten. reichen mir da 10qm oder sollens doch die vollen +12qm sein? bin selbst gern mit race und freerace material unterwegs - jedoch nur bis max. 8qm! muss ich mich vor den groen lappen frchten? wie schwer sind die segel? wie schwer ist so ein breites board gekonnt in die halse zu bringen? wie schwer ist das riesige material wieder aus dem wasser zu bekommen sollte man mein strzen? wie viel kraft brauchts wirklich so ein formula setup zu fahren? ich bin davon berzeugt das mir das heizen im absolutem lowend spa macht, jedoch schreckt mich der ein oder andere faktor noch ein wenig ab  :Wink:  und zu guter letzt: werd ich mit formula material berhaupt halbwegs zurecht kommen oder braucht das schon ein weilchen um es halbwegs beherrscht fahren zu knnen?

bin ber ntzliche tipps von jedem sehr dankbar! 

gru

----------


## Schotstart

wo liegt die wirkliche gleitgrenze bei 75kg und aktuellem material? ich wrd gern ab 10kn aufs wasser damit und natrlich gleiten. reichen mir da 10qm oder sollens doch die vollen +12qm sein?
-Bei deinen 75 Kg wrde ich einfach mal schtzen, dass du mit 10 bis 12 qm ab konstanten 8 kn gleiten kannst

muss ich mich vor den groen lappen frchten? wie schwer sind die segel?
-Naja, von 8 auf 10/12 qm ist es schon mal ein groer Sprung. Insbesondere die bloen Ausmae von Gabel und Mast machen schon schwer Eindruck. Ob man sich davon jetzt frchten muss kann ich nicht sagen. Aber Schot- und Wasserstart werden schon anstrengend, wenn du nicht flott versuchst, das Rigg aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, bevor es komplett absuft. Dir muss allerdings bewusst sein, dass du beim Formula-Equipment definitiv 100% Carbonmasten und vor allem -Gabeln brauchst. Alu oder irgendwelcher Mischmasch steckt die Belastungen nicht weg, insbesonderes bei der Gabel.

wie schwer ist so ein breites board gekonnt in die halse zu bringen? 
-Leute, die es knnen behaupten, dass so eine Klotr mit der richtigen Technik (Ausfallschritt aufm Heck) wirklich angenehm um die Kurve geht. Kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen...aber als Otto-Normal-Surfer muss man sich da glaub ich schon gut umgewhnen. Viel schwieriger ist wohl das Wenden, da die Formulabretter vornerum super kurz sind und sehr sehr wenig Volumen haben...

wie schwer ist das riesige material wieder aus dem wasser zu bekommen sollte man mein strzen?
-Siehe oben

 wie viel kraft brauchts wirklich so ein formula setup zu fahren? 
-Ich denke fr Gleiten im unteren Windbereich, so wie du es vorhast kommt es vor allem auf Technik und weniger auf Kraft an. Erst wenn du das Zeug bei ordentlich Druck fhrst, kommt die Kraftkomponente ins Spiel. Schau dir mal die Jungs an, die bei den (weniegn noch vorhandenen) Formularennen bei Wind vorner mitfahren. Die sind schon alle um die 1,90 m / 100 KG. Sonst stimmt der Hebel von der Krpergre halt auch irgendwann nicht mehr.

ich bin davon berzeugt das mir das heizen im absolutem lowend spa macht, jedoch schreckt mich der ein oder andere faktor noch ein wenig ab und zu guter letzt: werd ich mit formula material berhaupt halbwegs zurecht kommen oder braucht das schon ein weilchen um es halbwegs beherrscht fahren zu knnen?
Wirst dich wohl umgewhnen mssen. Mit einem gewissen Grundlevel ist es aber sicher schnell beherrschbar. Was ich halt eher abschreckend finde ist die Materialschlacht. Carbongabel, Masten um die 5,20-5,50, viele teure und vor allem lange Finnen...schwierig...

Kannst ja mal berichten, wie es so luft.
gru

----------


## Benutzername

ok - vielen dank erstmal!!! das hilft mir ja schon mal weiter  :Wink:  dann werd ich mich mal in der goldenen mitte wieder finden und nach 11qm ausschau halten und hoffen das ich bei 8kn gleite. obergrenze wird wohl bei meinem gewicht/gre bei um die 15kn sein?! aber wie gesagt, bin ja noch immer sehr ambivalent ob ich mir so zeugs wirklich gnnen soll?! natrlich kostets nen haufen geld - aber material vom vorjahr oder aus 2012 wr ja auch am gebrauchtmarkt zu finden. die boards sind eh meist in einem sehr pfleglichen zustand :P noch dazu dann auch leistbarer. 

also sollte vielleicht jemand sein equipment los werden wollen - hier gleich mal ein aufschrei!!! man mge sich bitte an mich wenden. suche alles was ich zum formula surfen so brauche. jahrgang 2012-NOW.

windige gre

----------


## Schotstart

grade ne gabel in der erforderlichen gre wirst du kaum gebraucht finden.
denn: wer sich son ding (vollcarbon, irgendas von 250 bis 300 cm lnge) holt, fhrt sie bis sie bricht. die werden meist nicht saisonal durchgetauscht.

----------


## dugjibe

Hi, mich wrde mal interessieren ob Ihr die chicken straps auf euren formula boards benutzt 
oder nicht. bisher hatte ich immer ein F2 Formula IV, da gab es keine hinteren inneren fussschlaufen (chicken straps). nun wei ich nicht ob ich mir fr mein neues formula board die dinger kaufen soll (f2 z1 2017)?

----------


## rich

Hallo, ich habe mir ein Formula light  Material zusammengestellt. Ein Gun Sails GSR in 11 qm aus 2014; das kommt mit einem 260 er Mono Alugabelbaum (Ascan) aus; und einem F2 SX in 130 l.
Finnen Eigenbau (Carbon) 60 cm und Weed 34 cm. Damit komme ich bei deutlich unter 10 ktn bei einem Gewicht von 70 kg los; Gleitgrenze 8 - 9 ktn. Das Handling ist vollkommen einfach, der Umstieg von meinem bisher grten Segel Gun Vector 9,6 qm war problemlos.
Mit dem 11 er sind Boen bis ber 20 ktn gut zu fahren. Das alles bezieht sich auf stehtiefes Wasser und macht echt Spass. 
Also keine Bedenken und einfach probieren.
LG rich

----------

